# [KDE] Kdm ne démarre plus

## sun_cracker

Bonjour à tous,

suite à l'installation d'un nouveau "splash screen", j'ai l'écran de login de kde qui ne démarre plus.

En fait si je fais un rc-status, je vois xdm qui est démarré, mais si je fais CTRL+ALT+F7 je vois un écran noir avec un curseur clignotant dans le coin supérieur gauche.

Lors du démarrage l'ordinateur reste en mode console.

Si je me connecte en mode console donc sur (tty1)  et que je fais /etc/init.d/xdm restart ==> kdm démarre

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée sur ce problème étrange ?

Merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Seth_

As tu jeté un petit coup d'oeil dans les log de Xorg, à tout hasard ? (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)

----------

## sun_cracker

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> As tu jeté un petit coup d'oeil dans les log de Xorg, à tout hasard ? (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)

 

Bonsoir Seth !

voici mon Xorg.0.log :

 *Quote:*   

> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 19 April 2007
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3
> ...

 

Je suis débutant et je ne vois pas vraiment d'où vient ce problème.

J'ai remarqué que si j'appuyais sur CTRL+ALT+F7 une minute après le lancement de Gentoo, kdm se lance ! (sinon Gentoo reste en mode console hors kdm est démarré !)

C'est très bizarre !

Une idée ?

----------

## ghoti

 *sun_cracker wrote:*   

> suite à l'installation d'un nouveau "splash screen",

 

splash screen de quoi? De kdm ?

Peux-tu le désactiver ou revenir au splash screen standard ?

----------

## sun_cracker

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *sun_cracker wrote:*   suite à l'installation d'un nouveau "splash screen", 
> 
> splash screen de quoi? De kdm ?
> 
> Peux-tu le désactiver ou revenir au splash screen standard ?

 

J'ai installé un "Bootsplash screen", il s'agit d'une image qui apparait  avec une progression (une barre qui défile  ou des icônes qui grossissent)

en fonction de l'état de chargement des drivers (si j'ai bien tout compris !)

Voici le thème que j'ai utilisé :

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/gentoo-burn?content=65274

Voici mon Grub.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # For booting 
> 
> title  Gentoo Linux 2.6.20 -r8 Theme Gentoo-burn 1280x1024
> ...

 

J'ai remarqué que si je remplace CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 par CONSOLE=/dev/ttyx

où x = 2..7 , le login pour kde apparait après le boot mais je n'ai plus la progression dans le chargement (les icônes ne grossissent plus en fonction de l'état d'avancement du chargement de mon système) 

Si je laisse tty1, j'arrive en mode console et je n'arrive jamais à l'image de login pour kde !

Toute idée est bienvenue !

Merci !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *sun_cracker wrote:*   

> J'ai installé un "Bootsplash screen"

 

Oui, donc je suppose que ça fonctionne un peu comme celui du LiveCD ?

Sur ce dernier, il y a moyen, en cours de démarrage, de passer à l'écran classique (avec F2 ou F4, il me semble mais sans certitude) et vice-versa.

As-tu cette possibilité ? Ce serait intéressant pour voir les erreurs qui se produisent éventuellement en arrière plan ...

Et aussi : sur le site du dev, je vois :

 *Quote:*   

> !!!! Attention: for correct visibility you have to use splashutils 1.5.1.1 or later !!!!

 

Or, la dernière version stable est la 1.4.2 !

----------

## sun_cracker

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> J'ai installé un "Bootsplash screen"
> 
> Oui, donc je suppose que ça fonctionne un peu comme celui du LiveCD ?

 

Tout à fait !

 *Quote:*   

> Sur ce dernier, il y a moyen, en cours de démarrage, de passer à l'écran classique (avec F2 ou F4, il me semble mais sans certitude) et vice-versa.
> 
> As-tu cette possibilité ? Ce serait intéressant pour voir les erreurs qui se produisent éventuellement en arrière plan ...

 

J'ai effectivement cette possibilité, ce qui est encore plus bizarre, c'est que si j'appuye sur F2 je vois l'écran classique et qu'a la fin du boot il m'affiche l'écran de login pour Kde !!

Si je n'appuye pas sur F2 il reste en mode console !

 *Quote:*   

> !!!! Attention: for correct visibility you have to use splashutils 1.5.1.1 or later !!!!
> 
> Or, la dernière version stable est la 1.4.2 !

 

J'ai du installer effectivement une version instable de bootsplash !

Pour "résoudre" le problème j'ai fait :

emerge --unmerge splashutils

Mes anciens bootsplash se chargent maintenant correctement ! 

Le nouveau thème se charge aussi mais je n'ai pas la progression (les icones qui apparaissent au fur et à mesure du chargement) !

Vraisemblablement que le problème est du à cette version instable de splashutils ?!

Sun

----------

## ghoti

 *sun_cracker wrote:*   

> Vraisemblablement que le problème est du à cette version instable de splashutils ?!

 

Perso, je serais plutôt enclin à penser que c'est le splash screen qui a un problème. 

Essaie peut-être de contacter l'auteur ?  :Wink: 

----------

## sun_cracker

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Perso, je serais plutôt enclin à penser que c'est le splash screen qui a un problème. 

 

Ce que je ne comprends toujours pas c'est pourquoi après désinstallation de splashutils, mes anciens bootsplash fonctionnent de nouveau ??

Car pour moi splashutils sert uniquement à fabriquer mes "fichiers de boot" avec le thème que je définis

==> avec splashutils, je crée ce fichier en bleu   initrd /boot/fbsplash-gentoo-burn-1280x1024  ?

Donc une fois se fichier créer et mis dans /boot, en quoi splashutils intervient-t-il ??

Sun

----------

